# HID's Installed



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok my first set of HID's ever. Install was very simple. If you can plug your vacuum cleaner into the wall, you can install this HID kit. I go tthe AGT 6000k kit with the slim ballast. They have some nice wiight to them (about 10oz ea.) Plugs and connectors are very nice and all fit well together. I don't like the Dual bulb thing...this kit has the hid for low beam but a zeon bulb attched to the hid for high beam. ANd the high beam light sucks. But for as bright as the hid low beam is...i will never need the high beam. I did adjust them down a lil so i would not blind on coming drivers! dont flame me for putting them in stock headlights...my tint, catless exhaust and white led park lamps are all just as illegal. $700 vs $70 just after x-mas...we going with the $70...for now. I had one of my PIAA's burn out after a year and there $65 for a new set. I found the HIDs for just 5 dollars more and they have a 2 year warrnty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would say the HIDs are what will get you pulled over but based on the sheer number of people I see driving around with their high beams on I don't think most police even care.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

PIAA bulbs are generally over-priced and under-performing. And, the high beams are very useful on a dark highway late at night.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

sciphi said:


> PIAA bulbs are generally over-priced and under-performing. And, the high beams are very useful on a dark highway late at night.




I loved them in my car. they looked so good compaired to the crap at wal-mart (silverstars, ect) Yes they are over priced. I did the headlight harness upgrade and since then i seem to burn thru bulbs a little faster. I tested the stock lights at work and got 889lu after the upgrade i got 909lu. so did it help yes very very little...so i put the piaa's in and they looked good till one burned out. now i went HID baby hahaha


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> I loved them in my car. they looked so good compaired to the crap at wal-mart (silverstars, ect) Yes they are over priced. I did the headlight harness upgrade and since then i seem to burn thru bulbs a little faster. I tested the stock lights at work and got 889lu after the upgrade i got 909lu. so did it help yes very very little...so i put the piaa's in and they looked good till one burned out. now i went HID baby hahaha


Sooo.
Are you selling the harness since you have HIDs 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not surprised the OEM bulbs were so dim considering they're long-life bulbs. Long-life = poor output. And, I'm also not surprised you blew through those "hyper-white" or whatever marketing gobbledygook PIAA refers to their blue-tinted bulbs with. A blue tint on a bulb will cause it to run hotter and put out less light than a clear glass bulb since the blue tint only allows the blue part of the visible light spectrum to escape. The rest is absorbed into the tint and dispersed as heat. To compensate, the filament is often designed to run hotter to put out more light. A hotter-burning filament is a shorter-lived filament. So to have an insulator combined with a hotter-burning filament is a recipe for very short bulb life. It's the reason blue-tinted Sylvania SilverStars also have very short life. 

I'd be interested to see what a non-long-life clear-glass bulb would test out as. I'm very happy with my harness and non-long-life H13 bulbs. Those bulbs put out a white light, and offer excellent forward illumination (still wishing for more side illumination).


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I'm not surprised the OEM bulbs were so dim considering they're long-life bulbs. Long-life = poor output. And, I'm also not surprised you blew through those "hyper-white" or whatever marketing gobbledygook PIAA refers to their blue-tinted bulbs with. A blue tint on a bulb will cause it to run hotter and put out less light than a clear glass bulb since the blue tint only allows the blue part of the visible light spectrum to escape. The rest is absorbed into the tint and dispersed as heat. To compensate, the filament is often designed to run hotter to put out more light. A hotter-burning filament is a shorter-lived filament. So to have an insulator combined with a hotter-burning filament is a recipe for very short bulb life. It's the reason blue-tinted Sylvania SilverStars also have very short life.
> 
> I'd be interested to see what a non-long-life clear-glass bulb would test out as. I'm very happy with my harness and non-long-life H13 bulbs. Those bulbs put out a white light, and offer excellent forward illumination (still wishing for more side illumination).



the piaa's i had did not put out any blue they were really white and i liked them comparied to the silverstar's and the stock bilb. also my testing at work with the headlight mechine showed that with the stock setup i was at 889lu and than with the new harness i jumped to 909 and the piaa's came in at 996. but that is with a mechine not my eye. i did get flashed a few times with the piaa's and they were aimed right. now the hids came in at 3122lu so i had to aim them down so i would not blind on coming cars


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As long as you have your HIDs aimed down no one's going to bother you. About the only people who would have issues with the HIDs in this case are the "safety" inspectors in some states because your car doesn't match what their computer tells them.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> ok my first set of HID's ever. Install was very simple. If you can plug your vacuum cleaner into the wall, you can install this HID kit. I go tthe AGT 6000k kit with the slim ballast. They have some nice wiight to them (about 10oz ea.) Plugs and connectors are very nice and all fit well together. I don't like the Dual bulb thing...this kit has the hid for low beam but a zeon bulb attched to the hid for high beam. ANd the high beam light sucks. But for as bright as the hid low beam is...i will never need the high beam. I did adjust them down a lil so i would not blind on coming drivers! dont flame me for putting them in stock headlights...my tint, catless exhaust and white led park lamps are all just as illegal. $700 vs $70 just after x-mas...we going with the $70...for now. I had one of my PIAA's burn out after a year and there $65 for a new set. I found the HIDs for just 5 dollars more and they have a 2 year warrnty.


whered you get your kit? got a link?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

You got ripped off. Any HIDs with the halogen bulb for the high beams are crap, as you realized when you turn on your high beams. If you're gunna go HID in a reflector housing, stick to the type with the solenoid that moves the bulb in and out for high and low functionality. They aren't that great either, I know from experience, but they're better that what you got. And you honestly paid wayyyy too much for them. You can pay literally $30-$40 for a kit on eBay and they'll last for a long time. I paid $35 for my kit when I first got my car and they worked perfectly until I took them out because I realized how much I was blinding people.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

I was looking for good ballast and that's what I found with the ast setup. Stock bulbs were about $50 and piaa's which I like a lot were $65.... So for $5 more I git what I wanted with a two year warranty. Most of the stuff on eBay had very bad reviews and you could not talk to anyone. It was all by email. At 3200lu which is 2200 more than my stock high beams... I should never need them. 


*Note:* the High portion of the High/Low bulb is _*NOT*_ used for high beam driving as it will never point straight ahead. Its just for passing inspection.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

